# Re-Wiring the Truck



## CaptainCassius (May 28, 2013)

I'm really not happy about this, luckily I found some stuff on a toyota trucks forum with some info regarding my problem but mainly its gonna be a bitch. opening up the wiring harness and testing each wire is a bitch, anyways.. First my taillights went out then the flasher/turn signals now its all kind of fucked. I troubleshot the thing; replaced the bulbs, checked the connections, checked/replaced fuses pretty much narrowed it down to either the the "FLASHER" relay or a short in the wiring or a ground problem. I ordered a new 'FLASHER' relay and just came in the mail (the old one was burnt out). Just popped the new unit in with a fresh fuse in the engine compartment fuse box and still having the same problem ::banghead:: Anyone know anything about a 1987 Toyota Pickup 22R 2WD wiring and circuits? I have a Haynes manual and a solid knowledge of how to use a multimeter but I'm hoping someone can narrow down my search instead of racking my brain trying to read the wiring diagrams.::bookworm::


----------



## sparky (May 28, 2013)

That sucks, sounds like your gonna have to ohm out each wire.


----------



## CaptainCassius (May 28, 2013)

yeah I think I'm gonna go at it first with a simple circuit tester and see if i can find the faulty wire that way but something tells me this little repair is going to tax me more than that..


----------



## sparky (May 28, 2013)

Do you see any obvious damage? Stripped/worn cables, or burns?


----------



## CaptainCassius (May 28, 2013)

I was trying to post some pictures but running into some tech difficulties.. but to answer your question; no. from what i can see without cutting open the tape on the wire bundles everything looks fine just a little dirty which I'm also going to clean all the connections and file the dirtier ones to see if that makes any change. not planning on tackling this tonight but tomorrow I'll get a start fresh and early with a pack of smokes and a 24 pack of PBR.


----------



## sparky (May 29, 2013)

Well if you need any help with the diagrams or trouble shooting the wiring I can help you. It's what I do


----------



## CaptainCassius (May 29, 2013)

Most excellent! yeah I'll probably end up posting a few pics if I get lost haha


----------



## CaptainCassius (May 30, 2013)

So after a tedious bit of cutting open wire bundles and cleaning connections I managed to get the HAZARD's working again but I'm not getting any turn signals and still no taillight or license plate light. gonna start working from the back towards the cab tomorrow and if that doesn't work I'm going to check the wires running from the dash to the various lights and things.


----------



## CaptainCassius (May 30, 2013)

OK I managed to get the horn and the HAZARD's on but still having problems finding the short. theres a lot of old wiring in here from an old alarm system and I'm not too happy about the previous owners wiring job on the stereo, looks somewhat sketchy. might have to pull the whole dash off but im gonna try some other things first mainly more cleaning.


----------



## sparky (May 30, 2013)

That sucks, glad your making progress though.


----------

